# Entering UAE with renewed passport



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Can I enter the UAE with my renewed passport without residence visa, if my old passport with residence visa has been retained by my home country authorities (as per their rules)?

My PRO refers to immigration office who says it's ok, since my residence visa will still show up in the system so they will allow me in.

UAE consulate in my country says the opposite, and moreover, they say I must cancel my current visa and apply for new one. That is going to be a lot of pain, as my family is on my visa, plus I am the authorized signatory and GM on my company's license, which will make things even worse for business if I cancel my current visa. 

Anyone has been in such situation?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

your home country should return an old passport with a 'live' visa in it.
Usually, just staple the two together until the visa expires, and you can rely on one..

A passport is usually cancelled by cutting the corner off. Obviously rules are different in your Home Country.
See if you can get it back...


----------



## Jamoluz (Sep 2, 2014)

I am in same situation and obviously I can't get my old passport…
what will be the solution apart from getting new visa?
Mr.Doni what have you done to solve?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

When you do the passport renewal, you have to request they send the old one back with it, as it has your live residence visa in it. You will have issues at immigration. Without the visa, they'll stamp a tourist visa in it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> When you do the passport renewal, you have to request they send the old one back with it, as it has your live residence visa in it. You will have issues at immigration. Without the visa, they'll stamp a tourist visa in it.


Thats for UK passports certainly, but the OP comes from a country where old passports are never returned so asking for it back simply won't get it.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Thats for UK passports certainly, but the OP comes from a country where old passports are never returned so asking for it back simply won't get it.


UK passports are now retained as well, unless you specifically ask for it back.

I suggest OP calls immigration to ask what to do in this situation.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

They refused to return my old passport. I guess rules differ in each country. I had to cancel my residence visa, reapply for new visit visa for me and my family and then entered back into UAE.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> UK passports are now retained as well, unless you specifically ask for it back.


Correct, you tick the 'return original documents via secure delivery' option so easy to do.

I now have both mine back and it's marginally madder juggling them than a box of frogs at the moment.


----------

